# Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?



## mondfisch (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin Boardies

Ich war das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren zum Brandungsangeln.
Meine beiden Rollen Quantum "haste nicht gesehen"
hatten vorher schon das Zeitige gesegnet. Darum hatte ich meine 
Feederrollen Shimano Ultegra 5500 mit 0.10 Geflecht dabei.Die ersten Würfe waren ganz ok. Bis sich die Schnur um den Leitring tüdelte......
Die Wurfentfernung war der Hammer, nur hab ich die montagen auch nie wieder gesehen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Lag das jetzt an der ollen Schnur den Rollen, den Ruten oder eigenem Unvermögen? ??


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Wenn die Geflochtene neu ist hat sie noch einen Drall. Eine Wirbelkette vor das Blei oder mehrere leichtgängige Wirbel und nur mit Blei einige Male auswerfen und einholen. Am besten am Ende Der Schnur immer  Wirbel mit Kugellager verwenden .


----------



## bukare (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Ich denke eher, dass vor dem Wurf schon ein Tüdel da war, weil während des Wurfes so viel Zug auf der Leine ist, dass da nichts kringeln kann. Vor dem Wurf noch mal in die Leine fassen und die Montage kurz hochziehen und Du weist auch im Dunkeln bescheid ob alles i.O.ist.


----------



## Boedchen (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem und es hat sich unsere Vermutung bestätigt, es liegt am Knoten.
Kaum zu glauben aber war, der betroffene hat den Knoten geändert, sonst nichts und siehe da, es geht.
Natürlich keine Regel ohne ausnahme, aber ich tippe mal fast darauf das dieses der erste Punkt ist wo du ansetzen solltest.


----------



## Sleepwalker (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Moin Mondfisch,

also dein 10er geflecht ist schon ganz in Ordnung, ich fische z.B. ein 8er geflecht.
Das einzige was Du beachten solltest ist, dass Du ein Taper Tip vor deiner geflochten schaltest.
Ich würde dir da die 28er auf 58er empfehlen dann klappt es auch mit den Würfen und Dir wird auch nichts beim werfen abreißen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## degl (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moin Mondfisch,
> 
> also dein 10er geflecht ist schon ganz in Ordnung, ich fische z.B. ein 8er geflecht.
> Das einzige was Du beachten solltest ist, dass Du ein Taper Tip vor deiner geflochten schaltest.
> ...



Kommst du wirklich mit ner 0,8er Geflecht in der Brandung klar.......insbesondere die "Abriebfestigkeit" würde mir zu denken geben?

Jedes bisschen Sand, Stein oder Muschel ist doch bei Kontakt das Aus für derart dünne Geflechtschnüre?

Oder gibts da welche die nicht so sehr "Empfindlich" sind?

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

ne 0,8er ist doch ein abschleppseil|supergri#h

antonio


----------



## hugo haschisch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

0,08er wäre mir auch zu dünn,bei nem Hänger oder viel kraut ist die ganze Montage sofort flöten...


----------



## degl (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*



antonio schrieb:


> ne 0,8er ist doch ein abschleppseil|supergri#h
> 
> antonio



Fällt mir jetzt auch auf......0,08er so wars gemeint

gruß degl


----------



## mondfisch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Ja ok das könnte es gewesen sein das die schlagschnur zu dick war oder der übergang von 0, 10 auf 0, 60 mono zu hart. Ich muss eh aufrüsten für die Saison. Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Wird Zeit das ich los komme


----------



## Herbynor (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Hi Mondfisch,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fischst Du mit einer monofilen Schlagschnur. 
Du solltest die Schlagschnur auch aus geflecht binden und zwar mit dem Albridgeknoten, dann hast Du auch keine Probleme mehr.
Mein Geflecht ist eine alte FireLine 0,38, hält gut und Probleme habe ich auch keine mehr.
Mit monofiler Schlagschnur hatte ich auch immer diese Abrisse, ich vermute das es der dicke Knoten vom Übergang war. 
MfG Herby


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Ne 38iger FL ist dann auch mindestens eine 60iger. Ob du nun gleich eine Mono 60ier oder eine Geflochtene 60iger verknotest wird nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Boedchen (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Wenn du Monofile vor knotest empfehle ich dir die Tapertips. Zum einen hast du eine sollbruchstelle (Ist günstiger wie unkonntroliert im geflecht abzureissen) zum anderen bekommst du einen dünnen "Flutschigen" Knoten.


----------



## Herbynor (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Hi Allrounder 27,
es tut mir leid das Du so etwas schreibst, entweder hast Du noch keine 0,38mm gebrauchte Fire Line in den Fingern gehabt oder Du bist vorwitzig.
Ich brauche auch keine Handschuhe zum werfen oder Tep um den Zeigefinger zu schützen.
Die Schnur ist so was von weich und der Knoten sehr klein gegenüber Geflecht mit Monofileschnur auch Tipper Tapper.
Beim Werfen wenn der Knoten mit Monofileschnur durch die Ringe saust, rappelt es ganz ordentlich aber mit geflecht hörst Du fast gar nichts. 
Aber zum Glück kann jeder es machen wie er möchte.
MfG Herby


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Wie man sieht, ist dies wieder ein Thema mit mehreren Lösungen. Grundsätzlich ist bei dieser und ähnlichen Diskussionen um geflochtene Schnüre zu bedenken, dass Durchmesserangaben Humbug sind. Tragkraftwerte, am besten selbst kontrollierte, sind letztlich der einzig sinnvolle Ansatz. Da habe ich durchaus mit verschiedenen Herstellern gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber unter 8,5 kg Tragkraft geht man selbst auf reinem Sandgrund schon ein hohes Verlustrisiko ein. Eben auch schon beim Wurf. Als Geflechtanfänger in der Brandung ist eine 10-kg-Schnur eine gute Wahl. Hat man sich dann nach einigen Touren eingeworfen, kann man weiter runter gehen, muss aber nicht. Thema Schlagschnur: Tapertips funktionieren gut, bei unreinem Grund auch das sicherste. Dicke Mono kann ich nicht empfehlen, da der große Knoten immer wieder für Probleme, sowohl beim Wurf, als auch bei Krautgang sorgt. Am meisten Power beim Wurf hat man mit einer kräftigen Geflochtenen (mind. 35 kg aufwärts). Ohne Schnurdehnung lädt sich die Rute (jedenfalls bei mir) optimal auf und der Knoten ist weicher und flutscht super durch die Ringe. Wem es das Geld wert ist, findet beim Karpfentackle spezielles, sehr abriebfestes Material (Musselproof). Worauf man aber bei jedem Material achten sollte ist die richtige Länge der Schlagschnur und die Lage des Knotens auf der Spule, sonst knallts schnell mal beim Gewaltwurf. Doppelte Rutenlänge wird empfohlen. Der Knoten muss so auf die Spule eingekurbelt werden, dass alle Lagen der Schlagschnur (optimal 4-7) ÜBER dem Knoten aufgespult werden, also zur Spulenspitze. Alleine das Gefrickel lässt mich außerhalb von Wettbewerben lieber zur Mono-Keule greifen. Abgesehen davon gehöre ich der Fraktion an, die mehr Fische auf Mono umwandeln kann. Lässt sich sicher auch trefflich drüber streiten, aber im Vergleichsfischen fange ich fast immer mehr auf Mono, warum auch immer. Die Wurfweite wird eh überbewertet, ist nur bei ruhigem Wasser wirklich wichtig...


----------



## Boedchen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Egal welche du auch immer nehmen wirst, ein wurfhadschuh oder sonstiger Schutz ist IMMER ratsam. Bei Geflecht Allerdings ein MUSS. Tips wie : "Ich kann das ohne" sind für die Pers. evtl. zutreffend, doch als genereller Tip Äusserst fragwürdig. Die Regel besagt: Geflecht = Handschuh. Und da braucht man nicht wirklich zu diskutiren. Manche fahren freihändig Fahrad, sie können es, aber kann es deswegen jeder? Also wie bei allen anderen Sachen auch: Selbstschutz ist höchstes Gebot.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Genau!!! ...Vorsorge ist besser als Nachsorge! Jeder kann und muss selbst entscheiden, ob man die Erfahrung anderer nutzt, oder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen möchte und eventuell viel Lehrgeld bezahlt.  #d Mag mir gar nicht vorstellen mit halb abgeschnittenem Finger vom eventuell A... der Welt nachts am Wochenende ins Krankenhaus fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Boedchen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

EBEND.
Einfache Regeln.:
Bremse hat ZU zu sein.
Bei geflecht GENERELL Handschuh
Müll Mitnehmen
Schlagschnur 
Ein "Moin" o.ä. auf den Lippen
Spass an der Sache
Blei generell richtung Wasser schmeissen 
Ausreichend abstand zum Nebenmann

Ist doch soooo einfach #6


----------



## Herbynor (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Nachdem ich 35 Jahre Brandungsangeln mache, ist mir so etwas noch nicht passiert, auch bei anderen habe ich solch Schauermärchen noch nicht gehört oder geschweige miterlebt.
Man sollte sich auch nicht in Flugzeuge setzen, denn die stürzen auch ab.
Sonst kein Kommentar mehr zu diesem Thema, es reicht.


----------



## Sleepwalker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Moin 

Jungs nun bleibt mal beim Thema die Frage von ihm war doch ob er mit seinen Rollen in die Brandung kann.

Und ja ich Fische seit Drei Jahren ein geflecht von der Stärke 0,08 mm, laut Angabe des Herstellers, die genaue Stärke kann man mit einem Mikroskop herausfinden. Wenn jemand wissen möchte welches Geflecht das ist kann er mir gern ein PN schreiben dann gibt es weitere Einzelheiten. Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, dass diese Schnur sehr viele Fehler verzeit und auch sehr abriebfest ist. Und wie man in der Brandung bekanntlich weiß je Dünner desto weiter.

So nun noch zu der Schlagschnur ich würde Dir nochmal empfehlen ein Taper Tip vorzuschalten am besten mit der Stärke 0,28 mm auf 0,58 mm damit wirst Du sicherlich am besten klar kommen. Und dieses hat auch so einige Vorteile gegenüber einem Geflecht als Schlagschnur.
Ohne irgend jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen ich kann dem Geflecht als Schlagschnur nichts abgewinnen und ich kenne sehr viele aus dem DMV die auch davon weggegangen sind und sogar ganz auf Monofil gewechselt haben.

Im entdefekt musst Du für Dich herausfinden mit was Du am besten klar kommst.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei deinem nächsten Trip in der Brandung und lass mal hören wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Boedchen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Jungs nun bleibt mal beim Thema die Frage von ihm war doch ob er mit seinen Rollen in die Brandung kann.
> ....


Sry, nicht wirklich, er fragte mehr oder wehniger warum die Schnur über die spitzenringe fliegt 

Aber du hast recht, es ist geschmackssache.
Ich Pers. fische Geflecht/Geflecht je nach Rute. Bei Harten Rutem mehr Monofil. Letztlich egal wie und womit, das Problem hoffe ich hat sich erledingt.


----------



## Herbynor (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Hallo Sleepwalker,
kennst Du die Gründe warum die Angler wieder auf mono umgestiegen sind und wen ja würdest Du sie hier auch Preisgeben.
Ich sage schon mal danke dafür.
MfG herby


----------



## mondfisch (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Ich werde mal schauen ob sich das Problem erledigt hat und werde berichten. Ich komme hoffentlich dieses Wochenende los wir sollen 4bft aus ost haben 3 tage hintereinander das sollte was werden


----------



## Herbynor (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Na Mondfisch denn mal Petri Heil.
MfG Herby


----------



## Sleepwalker (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Sleepwalker,
> kennst Du die Gründe warum die Angler wieder auf mono umgestiegen sind und wen ja würdest Du sie hier auch Preisgeben.
> Ich sage schon mal danke dafür.
> MfG herby




Moinsen,

ein Vorteil gegenüber der Geflochtenen ist, dass Du die Fische besser bzw. schneller rein drehen kannst da die Mono sich dehnt und somit die Schläge der Fische mit abfängt.
Es ist leider doch so, auch bei mir, wenn es schnell gehen muss dann schlitz schon mal der ein oder andere passende Dorsch aus und genau das hast Du eben bei einer Monofilen eher selten.
Ich kompensiere dass ganze mit einem Taper Tip jedoch dadurch das die Länge dieser auf 15 m begrenzt ist muss ich auch viel mit der Rute arbeiten.
Nur ich sehe den Vorteil in der Geflochtenen, dass ich mit dieser definitiv weitere Würfe erziele, wobei es nicht immer darauf ankommt.
Und da ich nun mitlerweile auch mehr als 7 Jahre mit Geflecht fische habe ich auch den Dreh zwecks Fische ausschlitzen raus.
Ein weiterer Vorteil könnte sein, dass gerade wenn Du auf Platten fischt diese nicht sofort den harten Wiederstand der Rute merken. Dieses habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert bzw. mit jemand gefischt der auf Monofile schwört. Somit steht dieser Test noch aus werde das aber im Frühjahr wenn die Platten ordentlich da sind austesten.
Weitere Vorteile sehe ich nicht daher wie auch schon ein paar mal erwähnt, es muss jeder für sich herausfinden mit was er am besten klar kommt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## zerofish (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Also ich würde bei geflochtenen immer nur nach der Tragkraft gehen, da die Schnurstärke nur bedingt aussagekräftig ist ... und eine 0,10 denke ich ist für die Brandung eh ungeeignet, da die Kräfte beim Wurf auf Grund der Rutenlänge und des erforderlichen Wurfgewichtes einfach zu groß sind, eine Mono puffert da einfach mehr weg.

Ich habe beim Angel in der Brandung mit Geflecht keine guten Erfahrungen sammeln können und verwende daher fast ausschließlich Mono, Geflecht kommt da nur noch beim aktiven Spinnfischen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Herbynor (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei Geflochtenen?*

Danke Sleepwalker für Deine Ausführungen.
Meine Erfahrung mit Geflecht ist fast ähnlich.
Seitdem ich mit Stippruten als Bissanzeiger fische, ist es viel besser geworden, man kann sogar erkennen, wenn am Haken Krebse sich zu schaffen machen und die Butts nuckeln und nuckeln, sie hören nicht auf mit dem Beißen, das ist für mich der größte Vorteil der Stippruten, sie macht die Dehnung der monofilen Schnur wett.
Was ich mit Geflecht auch lernen musste, das ein Anhieb nach dem Biss überflüssig ist. Durch den Anhieb habe ich etliche gute Fische verloren, weil die 0,40 mm Mundschnur gerissen ist, denn der Anhieb kommt voll vorne an. 
MfG Herby


----------

